
Metric Telepresence (Siggraph Asia 2019, Facebook Reality Labs' Yaser Sheikh) - ArtWomb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIqOwn2APhw
======
ArtWomb
Of note is "Mugsy" [24:50 mark], their 140-camera rig for capturing human
expression ;)

